# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  BRAND NEW Dremel 3d Printer

## Dumblefty

This is brand new. Box is still in plastic and security straps on.

Only have 1 left and having trouble selling it locally.


Dropped the price to $925.00.

Can be picked up from the Cleveland, Ohio area or schedule a delivery. 

Dremel 3d20-0120160131_155351.jpg20160131_155426.jpg20160131_155351.jpg20160131_155426.jpg

EDIT: Sorry for double pictures.

----------

